# Most annoying thing(s) in a Zelda Game.



## Bacon Boy (Feb 6, 2010)

Damn beaver race in Majora's Mask. I gave up on it. 
Goron race took me a while to do.
Gyorg battle :|
The noise Odolwa makes when you fight him.
The Great Bay Temple. (Basically the water temple reincarnate)
Getting to dessert colossus (following that poe)
The Leevers >.>
Shadow Link fight in OoT.
And finally, everyone's favorite, The Water Temple (which is getting really easy to do now)

I would say sneaking around the Pirate's Foretress (MM), but it was really easy considering I had the Stone Mask.

GOGOGOGOGOGO!


----------



## Mr. L (Feb 6, 2010)

Majora's Mask Time limit


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 6, 2010)

Navi.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 6, 2010)

The Water Temple in both OoT and MM.
Gyorg, never beat him.
Keese
The Three Day Cycle
Magic Bar
Sailing (until you get the Cyclone Warp Song)
Skull Kids as Adult Link
Having to escort or follow any character
The houses of Skulltala in MM unless you have a guide.
More to come.


----------



## Numner (Feb 6, 2010)

I dont hate anything about zelda they are so perfect


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 6, 2010)

Mr.L said:
			
		

> Majora's Mask Time limit


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mr.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Majora's Mask Time limit


Really easy to work with, actually (If you know the inverted Song of Time  )


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 6, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but if you could have kept temples the way they were after you go back in time I would have liked it much much more.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 6, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only one that really mattered much was the Snowhead Temple. And Goht was an easy boss to dispatch. All you had to do was go to the Majora's Mask symbol. Didn't you know that? :O


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 6, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I knew that.
Just the Water/Zora temple makes me so mad when I try to get all the switches and water flow right,
Snowhead was easy, I have the guidebook. XD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 6, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hated the Great Bay Temple. Hated it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 6, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always use the Inverted Song of Time. I still hate the time limit. =p


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're just used to things being easy. The Time limit provides a challenge.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh, and I hated that Alien Invasion. Best way to do it was using the inverted song of time, but then the day went slow...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 6, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank god the little banker kid has no paper.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 6, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I just hate it when games cause stress on you. Games are supposed to be fun, not stressful.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But they're also supposed to provide a challenge. And I'm not stressed when I play it.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 6, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am only stressed playing MM when I have 6 hours left to fight a boss.


----------



## Mr. L (Feb 6, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait,does the time limit still go when ur NOT playing the game?


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 6, 2010)

Mr.L said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, when you go asleep the clock still goes and if youre off for more than 3 hours you get a game over and have to start again.

Pretty hardcore.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 6, 2010)

The most annoying things in Zelda are:







Can't believe so many people said the Majora's Mask time limit and not the Wallmasters. You guys so crazee.


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 6, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> The most annoying things in Zelda are:


WALLMASTER. D:

BAAAAD MEMORIES.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 6, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> The most annoying things in Zelda are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link: YES! I AM SO FREAKING CLOSE TO GETTING THE BOSS KEY! Maybe I should stop for half of a second to find a heart.
ROOOOAAAAARRRR
Link: What?
*Wall Master jumps down*
Link: FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 6, 2010)

hah, I was just about to post the giant hand monsters


----------



## Micah (Feb 6, 2010)

Having to repeat the main temple in Phantom Hourglass over and over...


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 6, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Providing a challenge doesn't _have_ to be stressful. >_>


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are just too casual.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 6, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Having to repeat the main temple in Phantom Hourglass over and over...


I actually didn't find that annoying at all... I don't understand why so many hate it. It's not like you go through the exact same way each time. You gain access to shortcuts with new items you obtain...

Heh, I cleared the Temple of the Ocean King in my game with a perfect time of 25:00 remaining. =3


----------



## Mr. L (Feb 6, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> The most annoying things in Zelda are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


which LoZ game(s) has/have those?


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 6, 2010)

The hands that pop out of the ground and take your key.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would the time limit be stressful? It's not like you can die from it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 6, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's stressful because if you run out of time, you lose _everything_ that you've done since the last time you went back to the Dawn of the First Day. >_>


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes yes, but you keep the items and songs you collect you need to move forward, and once you figure stuff out redoing them is a pretty simple process.

Also, do you have the Bunny Hood? If you did, you'd speed yourself up a lot.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 6, 2010)

Keese and Wizzrobes.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 6, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, cause it's too hard of a game to play, so he stopped.

And yea, the Ocean Temple was annoying.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 6, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, cause it's too hard of a game to play, so he stopped.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 6, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you really Tye or is BB playing mind games wiff me?


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 6, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's just being an ass. >_>

I didn't stop playing. I just got the Goron Mask. Yes, I have the Bunny Hood. I know that you keep items that you get when you play the Song of Time, but you also lose all that you have done in Termina. Any fairies you found in a dungeon, any side quests you started but couldn't finish, etc. It's just frustrating. I don't want something that I did to just get erased like that! That's why I don't care much for games where you can't save whenever you want, or at least fairly often.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Newer games have just babied you up.
IF THIS WAS 2000, YOUD TAKE THAT TIME LIMIT AND LIKE IT!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you hate all of the Paper Mario/Mario RPG games then? Oh, and not to mention Pokemon Dungeon.

Look, listen, hey, if you know you're gonna need the whole three days to do a side-quest, then restart time >.> Don't start one during day 2...


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 6, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, actually. The whole reason why I never played Majora's Mask back then was because of the time limit, and I wasn't as obsessed with Zelda at the time.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 6, 2010)

Actually, there are no sidequests that you could run out of time doing. Except maybe the Kafei one, but even then you just have to be on time.


----------



## Sky master (Feb 6, 2010)

redeads in wind waker.
they eat each other!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then your tastes are all upsidedown. Are you from Termina?


----------



## Sky master (Feb 6, 2010)

no one is listening to me!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 6, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Actually, there are no sidequests that you could run out of time doing. Except maybe the Kafei one, but even then you just have to be on time.


And you have to repeat the Kafei one over and over and over... @_@


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 6, 2010)

Wizzrobes, spikes, redeads, poes.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 6, 2010)

Redeads are soooo easy. If you use the jump attack their scream is useless.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 6, 2010)

"Tingle, Tingle, Kooloo-Limpah!"


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 6, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> "Tingle, Tingle, Kooloo-Limpah!"


Tingle is my hero.

@Mega: They're still annoying. And they scare the crap out of me XD


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 6, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're gonna love the fourth dungeon in TP then.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 6, 2010)

The redeads in wind waker are scarrier than the ones in OoT.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 6, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> The redeads in wind waker are scarrier than the ones in OoT.


NO THEY ARE NOT!!

I had to wait a few years before I could beat OoT because I was so scared of the ReDeads. ;-; TWW's ReDeads were a joke. =p But TP's ReDead Knights... D: ;___;


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This isn't scary to you?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Liar. And the Shadow Temple...

OOOOOOHHH DEAD HANDS! They freaked the *censored.2.0* out of me in the well. I got used to it, but the Well and Shdaow Temple were my stopping point for a while.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 6, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always thought this was scarier than Re-Deads


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 6, 2010)

ReDead Knights scared the *censored.2.0* out of me. I didn't even get near them. I just spammed arrows. Now though they don't scare me.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 6, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not as much as these.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 6, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHHHHHHHH!!!! ANYTHING BUT DEAD HAND!!!!! GET THAT THING AWAY FROM ME!!!! HOW COULD YOU EVEN POST SOMETHING LIKE THAT HERE?!?!?! AAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh god...they're all creepy e_e


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't remember fighting that.
I beat the game when I was eight though, so I guess that is why.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You were afraid of this... http://media.photobucket.com/image/redeads/Alixsar/LoZ/Part%205/LegendofZeldaThe-OcarinaofTimeUV-47.jpg


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 6, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those aren't scary, but again, those dead hand things...


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/v/fhTJYa3Cwuw

AHHHHHHHHH THE NIGHTMARES!!!!!! ;______;


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/v/fhTJYa3Cwuw
> 
> AHHHHHHHHH THE NIGHTMARES!!!!!! ;______;


Your fault for posting it.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 7, 2010)

One word: Wallmasters.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 7, 2010)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> One word: Wallmasters.


Amen.

Wallmasters, floormasters, the Water Temple, and those Challenging Dungeons that are really easy until you get the the final 5 five floors where everybody and their extended family are trying to kill you.


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 9, 2010)

Getting all 10 Big Poes in Ocarina of Time, Getting the last quiver upgrade in the Gerudo Valley(LoZ:OoT), and the time limit in Majora's Mask.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 11, 2010)

The four mini-mask salesman in Majora's Mask at the moon.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 11, 2010)

For all you redead fans: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, I thought it was epic that they danced in MM.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 13, 2010)

I can't stand every single water temple ever invented. They just confuse me behind belief...


----------



## Hiro (Feb 15, 2010)

HEY LISTEN


----------



## Wish (Feb 15, 2010)

The dead hand wasnt scary. But oh my *censored.3.0*ing god the redeads? Yes. .-. They still give me the chills lol.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 15, 2010)

This isn't actually in the games, but I hate when fanboys argue about timelines 'nd *censored.2.0* for too long...


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 15, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> This isn't actually in the games, but I hate when fanboys argue about timelines 'nd *censored.2.0* for too long...


Hey, it's a fun hobby.


----------



## Craziness (Feb 15, 2010)

The fact that I was too scared as a lil' kid to do anything, then realizing that I still have the games, and seeing what I've missed for years.(I just recently started playing them again) >_>

The MM time limit annoys me at points, especially when I play OoT after it, cause I still feel like I need to do stuff quickly. 
I also hate it when you face sea enemies in WW because getting knocked of your boat over and over again, to me, is annoying.
(End personal rant)


----------

